# Mould Sore Throat FMS/CFS or Stress



## 23509 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi, Im new here, but not to FMS/CFS ive had it for, well for ever but been diagnosed for 15 years now, I have a 13 year old daughter who has it also.We moved to Queensland (Australia) as the weather is better for us, and we felt great ....at first....now im waking up in the mornings with a sore throat, and although I know this is a common problem with FMS/CFS I feel this may be due to a mould problem this house has, we have black mould spores everywhere!!! is this bad for my illness, or am I just wanting to move to a new home....which I do.I hope this makes sense Ihave brain fog todayLoveAurora


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

hello aurora,my name is wendy, i live in england and i also suffer from fibro. im relatively new to this site but i have been made to feel more than welcome,and have got a lot of much needed support.its intresting what you say about sore throats, i dont know if its the mould you have but i get really sore throats, i woke up with one this morning in fact, swallowing really hurts, ive had a bad ear/jaw ache these last few days from tmj, dont know if its all connected ,and is a fibro thing or just a thing, sorry i couldnt be more helpful, and welcome, best wishes, wendy x


----------



## 23509 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi wendy, Thank you for your reply, I also have sore jaw bones, my wisdom teeth give me greif, yes its all FMS and it sux.!!Thank you for the welcomeBlessingsAurora


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Welcome Aurora!







While I don't know for sure what exactly is causing your sore throats right now, I do know that mold in your house is a *very* bad thing. I was thinking that I read somewhere that the black mold is the worst kind.The first thing I would do, is call someone in to look at your mold situation. I would imagine that could quite likely be behind your sore throats.Please make sure to keep us posted!(And welcome to the forum!)


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hey, you're in the home of tea tree oil. We have used it to kill off mould in our ceilings and I know FEMA in the States uses it for water damaged houses, at least in some areas. Just keep scrubbing it into the affected places with a brush.


----------



## 23509 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi, Thank you M&M and overitnow, for the welcome and reply, its funny how you "stumble" over things when in need, I found this site searching for info on mould!Yes black mould is the worst, we have just moved to this house, as we relocated to Sunny Noosa Queensland, from dull dreary wet cold/dry heat Adelaide, so we are renting,we have told the owner we need to move so we will be moving in a few weeks, I made that decision last night after more research and when the landlord said "open a few windows ya'll be right" he has however offered to bleach it away, but that will kill me!!Noosa is a very humid state, but I find it helps my illness so I guess I may have no choice on the mould situation, however not to the extent I have at the moment.I think Noosa is a bit like your Florida, but with out the white shoes and retirement villages...(only what ive heard) Seinfeld I think







Its close to the beach and I love the water and the warmth helps the arthritis, so I shall perservere.Thank you for your replies and the warm welcome.BlessingsAurora


----------

